# Порвался левый плечевой ремень



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (7 Мар 2021)

Здравствуйте, у меня порвался левый плечевой ремень. Его можно склеить клеем, или нет?


----------



## glory (8 Мар 2021)

Пора банить....


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (8 Мар 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Пора банить....


За что банить, какие правила я нарушил, если пользователь не имеет права иметь несколько профилей, то пусть удалят все мои другие профильные страницы, а оставят мой оригинальный профиль. Да я использовал другие аккануты, чтобы спросить о проблемах, которые меня волновали и волнуют сейчас, так как мой педагог не помог мне в выборе инструмента, не проверил его состояния, и т.д, либо не было желания.


----------



## kep (8 Мар 2021)

Yaroslav Yatsyk написал(а):


> За что банить, какие правила я нарушил, если пользователь не имеет права иметь несколько профилей, то пусть удалят все мои другие профильные страницы, а оставят мой оригинальный профиль. Да я использовал другие аккануты, чтобы спросить о проблемах, которые меня волновали и волнуют сейчас, так как мой педагог не помог мне в выборе инструмента, не проверил его состояния, и т.д, либо не было желания.


Перечислите Ваши эккаунты, пожалуйста.


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (8 Мар 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Перечислите Ваши эккаунты, пожалуйста.


Yaroslav Yatsyk - оригинальный 

Вячеслав Музыка, Святослав С - запасные или фиктивные


----------



## kep (8 Мар 2021)

Yaroslav Yatsyk написал(а):


> Yaroslav Yatsyk - оригинальный
> 
> Вячеслав Музыка, Святослав С - запасные или фиктивные


Я разместил предупреждения под Вашими фиктивными эккаунтами. При продолжении замусоривания форумов Ваши эккаунты будут забанены.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Мар 2021)

Yaroslav Yatsyk написал(а):


> Да я использовал другие аккануты, чтобы спросить о проблемах,


А с одного аккаунта это запрещено??
Да, на любом форуме попытка создания нескольких аккаунтов кончается повешением, расстрелом и пожизненным баном. А тут я перестал видеть ПФ на видном месте. Их вообще как-то не видать. Они где?


----------



## vev (8 Мар 2021)

Yaroslav Yatsyk написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня порвался левый плечевой ремень. Его можно склеить клеем, или нет?


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Мар 2021)

Повесить ПФ на видное место. Нарушителей уничтожать всеми возможными силами... .


----------



## glory (8 Мар 2021)

Yaroslav Yatsyk написал(а):


> За что банить, какие правила я нарушил, если пользователь не имеет права иметь несколько профилей, то пусть удалят все мои другие профильные страницы, а оставят мой оригинальный профиль. Да я использовал другие аккануты, чтобы спросить о проблемах, которые меня волновали и волнуют сейчас, так как мой педагог не помог мне в выборе инструмента, не проверил его состояния, и т.д, либо не было желания.


А вы знаете что примечательно... Я то ведь написал, что пора банить по факту абсурдности вопроса.. а оказывается, что для человека это "шоу", развлекаловка... а мы, как бы "клоуны"... Я за "пожизненный бан", если он возможен...
Нам клоунов хватает....


----------



## kep (8 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Повесить ПФ на видное место. Нарушителей уничтожать всеми возможными силами... .


Скромно опустите глаза на нижнюю ленточку - там они и живут.
На всякий случай: Условия и правила
С нарушителями мы суровы, но справедливы, расстрел только по постановлению революционного трибунала.


----------

